# Greetings from Chiag Mai -Thailand



## peterarkle (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

Have only been in Chiang Mai for 4 weeks but what a wonderous, 
beautiful, relaxed and layed back way of life - that we would love to 
become part of and contribute to.

We are hoping that you people who know can offer some advice and tips?

Without giving too many details away, we think we have identified a 
fantastic opportunity, as a business, and as a project in Chiang Mai.

We are actors and artists from the UK, and would like to establish and 
run a project here in Thailand - but have some questions that 
residents might help with?

1. Is it possible to RENT premises without buying the business?

2. Would a business model of a co-op work here in Thailand?

3. Having read 'How To Establish A Business In Thailand' we 
understand the need, and would value, a partnership or co-op business 
with local Thais. Could anyone advise How we might find Thai partners 
for the project, that share our passion and vision for the venture?

4. If the co-op model isn't right for Thailand, and we can't RENT 
premises, is there aywhere to find potential investors and/or Thai 
patrons of the arts?

5. Work Permits - What would be the best way to obtain or work here?

6. Does anyone enjoy theatre, and miss the chance to visit the theatre 
for a night out?

The basic idea of what we have in mind of course can be copied, but 
the nature, style and USP of the project cannot. 

Only exploring possibilities at the moment. Really appreciate any 
advice or tips from anyone.

ThanKs,

Pete 




>


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

peterarkle said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Is it possible to RENT premises without buying the business?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! If you have never been there before, don't decide that it is delightful and relaxing until you have been there in high season.

spent last winter there, and have answers and/or opinions. As to your questions:

1) You can't buy property in Thailand, so the norm would be to rent the premises. You can buy a condominium, but that is all.j

2) I don't know how you would do that as expats. There are very strict rules (bent, of course, at a cost) about how a business must be structured. The business must be majority Thai owned, and under the new regulations, must have full access to all bank accounts, which could be a problem. I'm sure there is some lawyer that will work things out to protect your investment.

A co-op pretty much depends on the honesty of the participants. As a foreigner, I'd expect you to be taken to the cleaners.

3) I assume that is a book. If it has not been revised within the last year, none of it means much, as the rules have all changed and are in a constant state of flux.

4) I have never heard of anyone getting Thai investors. You are the rich _farang_.

5) You can only get a work permit if you find a job where your employer is willing to sponsor you (i.e. spend money and go through government hassle) and can prove that no Thai can be hired for the job. You can get a business visa, based on your purchase or establishment of a business. The easiest way is to marry a Thai, but then everything is in your name, and when (maybe if) you get dumped, the spouse owns everything.

Most expats with jobs teach English as a second language. It doesn't pay very well, just enough to get by. Qualified teachers work at international schools teaching subjects like math and third grade, and they get paid somewhat better. I do know an actor in Bangkok.

6) I never heard anyone express any interest in western theater.

Most expats who invest in businesses in foreign countries lose their money. If you are planning on investing money you can't afford to lose, you should think again.

There are probably ways around most things. After all, everyone in Chiang Mai has a drivers license, and no one has ever taken the test. They just pay for them. However, every time you get around a rule, you are going to be subject to future payments to keep from being found out. Even normal fees will mean extra payments.

Every expat I knew with a business in Thailand had a Thai spouse.

If it is possible to copy your business, it will be copied. If no one does, then you have to wonder about its viability.

I know you are all excited about this great new place, but think carefullly, and good luck.


----------



## peterarkle (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comprhensive info. - lots to consider there. Stillat the thinking and planning stage before we even consider the necessary investment.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I think Synthia has more than covered the basics very well , but , without a 'Million dollar ATM' sticker on your forehead , any partners will be scarce and an honest one practically none exsistant . Thailand does not realy want expats or tourists to be honest with you , "Please drop your money in the collection box at the airport , buy a mass of souveniers and make a quick exit ". Why is that ? "Our country has already been revised enough by the previous 10 million visitors , it is the Thai way or the highway".Thailand is for Thais , i wish you success in your glamorous venture , but just be warned , if there is not a rule to make life difficult for you , the local immigration official will write one as you stand in line with your application , how's that for service and dedication ?


----------



## Ted88888 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think some form of local theater would be quite welcome on Phuket. As a business model though - I wouldn't be optimistic. 

As a community theater, it could probably be very successful. No need to necessarily rent a premises, as international schools or other places have appropriate settings that could probably be negotiated for.

I do think there are some people here who miss some of the cultural activities available in Bangkok, for example. I know my wife and I would and do enjoy the occasional things on offer here, when they are reasonably priced. 

Of Chiang Mai - I don't know.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Community theater would be nice, but I think the OP wants this to be a business that would support them.


----------



## Roger Dennerley (Jun 14, 2008)

I have lived and worked in Thailand since 1975. Some of Synthias comments are valid but she seems a little too strong on some for me to agree. 

For example: 1/ Many expats will tell you that you cannot own a property in Thailand other than through your spouse, or a condo. I disagree. I own companies in Thailand that own properties. I am happy to talk to you about this in detail if you would like to meet. I am not interested in getting into a drawn out discussion on this thread about the hows and whys. But please trust me, it is not simple and straight forward, but yes you can. 
2/ Yes you can. Many foriegners do get taken to the cleaners, but there are simple ways to guard your income that are not difficult, and still have Thais share your business.
6/ My businesses were started before I had a Thai spouse and they are valid, profitable and viable. They have not been copied (yet). But in general I would agree with Synthia on this point.


----------



## pscottipmc (Jul 6, 2008)

Roger Dennerley said:


> I have lived and worked in Thailand since 1975. Some of Synthias comments are valid but she seems a little too strong on some for me to agree.
> 
> For example: 1/ Many expats will tell you that you cannot own a property in Thailand other than through your spouse, or a condo. I disagree. I own companies in Thailand that own properties. I am happy to talk to you about this in detail if you would like to meet. I am not interested in getting into a drawn out discussion on this thread about the hows and whys. But please trust me, it is not simple and straight forward, but yes you can.
> 2/ Yes you can. Many foriegners do get taken to the cleaners, but there are simple ways to guard your income that are not difficult, and still have Thais share your business.
> 6/ My businesses were started before I had a Thai spouse and they are valid, profitable and viable. They have not been copied (yet). But in general I would agree with Synthia on this point.


Roger,
I too am new to this forum. I am an ExPat still working overseas. I am hoping to end my quest here in "sand land" sometime soon. I have met and been seeing a Lady from Thailand and on my next trip we will be going to do the paperwork for her K3 visa. I am considering working and living in Thailand. I am curious if you happen to own any companies in Udon Thani. She is from there and that would be the first place to consider home, but I am sure we would "relocate" if there was any possibilty of working with you and your companies. I have military and police backgrounds and now work in Security. thank you for your time. Paul S


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Roger - Were your businesses started before the new laws went into effect? 
I'm glad there is a way around some of these regulations so that people who want to start businesses will be able to. The only person I know who acquired a business after the laws changed bought an existing corporation that was grandfathered in.


----------

